# I Do Have A Sense Of Humor



## PhotonGuy (Mar 26, 2022)

Some people here have said that I might not have a sense of humor but the fact of the matter is that I do have a sense of humor, I just appreciate good humor not bad humor. There's two kinds of humor, the kind that's funny and the kind that isn't. Its the bad humor that's of the latter. Now, what makes humor good or bad? Aside from the humor itself it also has to be done in the proper time and place. There is a proper time and place for humor and for somebody to be humorous and to be good at it, they have to be doing it in the proper time and place.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2022)

well that wasn't funny


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 26, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Some people here have said that I might not have a sense of humor but the fact of the matter is that I do have a sense of humor, I just appreciate good humor not bad humor. There's two kinds of humor, the kind that's funny and the kind that isn't. Its the bad humor that's of the latter. Now, what makes humor good or bad? Aside from the humor itself it also has to be done in the proper time and place. There is a proper time and place for humor and for somebody to be humorous and to be good at it, they have to be doing it in the proper time and place.


Prove it! Make a funny.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 26, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Some people here have said that I might not have a sense of humor but the fact of the matter is that I do have a sense of humor, I just appreciate good humor not bad humor. There's two kinds of humor, the kind that's funny and the kind that isn't. Its the bad humor that's of the latter. Now, what makes humor good or bad? Aside from the humor itself it also has to be done in the proper time and place. There is a proper time and place for humor and for somebody to be humorous and to be good at it, they have to be doing it in the proper time and place.


Truth By Blatant Assertion isn't very convincing...

I was going to fix alligator for dinner.
But then I realized we only had a croc pot...

I just had a thought.
They should call iPhone chargers Apple Juice!

Do you know how much a new roof costs?
Nothing. It's on the house.

I am NOT a fan of elevator music.
It's wrong on so many levels.

If you're not rolling on the floor after those, you have no sense of humor.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Some people here have said that I might not have a sense of humor but the fact of the matter is that I do have a sense of humor, I just appreciate good humor not bad humor. There's two kinds of humor, the kind that's funny and the kind that isn't. Its the bad humor that's of the latter. Now, what makes humor good or bad? Aside from the humor itself it also has to be done in the proper time and place. There is a proper time and place for humor and for somebody to be humorous and to be good at it, they have to be doing it in the proper time and place.


Was there something that inspired you to post this? Seems out-of-the-blue.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 27, 2022)

Cool.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 27, 2022)

drop bear said:


>


Good ol Karl is hilarious in every segment he does 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2022)

I'm still not laughing.....


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 27, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm still not laughing.....


I’m perplexed by the op posting this and then nothing…


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 27, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I’m perplexed by the op posting this and then nothing…


You get used to him. Mostly.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 27, 2022)

Ju


Dirty Dog said:


> You get used to him. Mostly.


just don’t make jokes about the spouse of Will Smith unless you are gonna keep your left up!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 28, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Ju
> 
> just don’t make jokes about the spouse of Will Smith unless you are gonna keep your left up!


Now that one I admit I don't get.
[Edit] I googled it. I never watch those shows. Tasteless joke, but that doesn't justify the battery. I've lost a great deal of respect for Will Smith.


----------



## Buka (Mar 28, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Now that one I admit I don't get.
> [Edit] I googled it. I never watch those shows. Tasteless joke, but that doesn't justify the battery. I've lost a great deal of respect for Will Smith.


I always worked Christmas and Thanksgivings so guys with kids and big families could have those days off. I worked the days my lifelong team was in Super Bowls, taping it at home to watch later. So guys could have the day off.

The one day I never worked was the Oscars, always saved a vacation day for them. Been watching them since I was a kid. (Hey, I'm a movie freak, what can I say?) My bosses always said, "Just give him the day off, he ain't coming in anyway."

What Will Smith did tonight was criminal. But to me it was a desecration. I hope he never works in the film industry again. But what I'd really like is to see here, so I could call him out on it. Maybe I could get him to slap me. I'd like that. That would make me as bad as him. But, I'd like that, too.
F him.

You can go to the TMZ website and watch it with full sound, not muted like it was by The Academy.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 28, 2022)

Buka said:


> I always worked Christmas and Thanksgivings so guys with kids and big families could have those days off. I worked the days my lifelong team was in Super Bowls, taping it at home to watch later. So guys could have the day off.
> 
> The one day I never worked was the Oscars, always saved a vacation day for them. Been watching them since I was a kid. (Hey, I'm a movie freak, what can I say?) My bosses always said, "Just give him the day off, he ain't coming in anyway."
> 
> ...


Here’s the thing, if you played Muhammed Ali, you better look better than that when you go to smack someone. Sting like a butterfly? Chris rock never even lost his composure. I have to believe Chris didn’t know about her alopecia, he is better than that. Tasteless or not, the comedian always has Carte Blanche to say whatever, that is quite literally his job,


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Here’s the thing, if you played Muhammed Ali, you better look better than that when you go to smack someone. Sting like a butterfly? Chris rock never even lost his composure. I have to believe Chris didn’t know about her alopecia, he is better than that. Tasteless or not, the comedian always has Carte Blanche to say whatever, that is quite literally his job,


I really hope Ricky Gervais hosts the Oscars next year... or better yet, Dave Chappelle.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2022)

Steve said:


> I really hope Ricky Gervais hosts the Oscars next year... or better yet, Dave Chappelle.



I'm thinking, based on what happened, Mike Tyson, lets see if Will slaps him


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 28, 2022)

Steve said:


> I really hope Ricky Gervais hosts the Oscars next year... or better yet, Dave Chappelle.


I am ready to bet Chappelle can get his left up.


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2022)

There was another, really awkward joke earlier in the show that poked fun at them for their "open" relationship.  One of the female hosts said something along the lines of, "Will Smith, come on up.  I know you're married, but Jada said it was okay."  The idea is she was calling up some handsome, single dudes and was going to give them a COVID test (overt, painfully overt sexual connotations).  No one punched her for that.  Huh.


----------



## Buka (Mar 28, 2022)

Steve said:


> I really hope Ricky Gervais hosts the Oscars next year... or better yet, Dave Chappelle.


I was thinking the same thing. And if Will Smith slapped either one of them, he might have been slapped back.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2022)

Donnie Yen as host..... just a suggestion....


----------



## Oily Dragon (Mar 28, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Here’s the thing, if you played Muhammed Ali, you better look better than that when you go to smack someone. Sting like a butterfly? Chris rock never even lost his composure. I have to believe Chris didn’t know about her alopecia, he is better than that. Tasteless or not, the comedian always has Carte Blanche to say whatever, that is quite literally his job,


I don't know, Will clearly has some skill.  That was a textbook pimp slap, and he even kept his left hand up.

Smart move, you never know maybe Chris Rock was gonna counter.  I was kind of hoping for that.  It would definitely make the Oscars worth watching again, if they started integrating some Celebrity Deathmatch style beefs.

That's a joke, don't hit me.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 28, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Donnie Yen as host..... just a suggestion....


I’m voting for Faizon Love as host. Nobody is coming for Big Worm like that


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 28, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> I don't know, Will clearly has some skill.  That was a textbook pimp slap, and he even kept his left hand up.
> 
> Smart move, you never know maybe Chris Rock was gonna counter.  I was kind of hoping for that.  It would definitely make the Oscars worth watching again, if they started integrating some Celebrity Deathmatch style beefs.
> 
> ...


Hmm. I have slapped a couple of men in my time, they didn’t keep on talking, there were tears in their eyes. He did not follow through. Also, I don’t know how many “pimp” slaps you have seen. I have seen plenty, my dad was a pimp amongst other sundry titles. When he slapped, the victim invariably went down. Rock was the one who should have had his left hand up. In any case, the whole thing was poorly played by all parties involved.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Mar 28, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Hmm. I have slapped a couple of men in my time, they didn’t keep on talking, there were tears in their eyes. He did not follow through. Also, I don’t know how many “pimp” slaps you have seen. I have seen plenty, my dad was a pimp amongst other sundry titles. When he slapped, the victim invariably went down. Rock was the one who should have had his left hand up. In any case, the whole thing was poorly played by all parties involved.


Rock is a pretty tough guy.  Raised in Brooklyn, he was beaten up constantly in mostly white schools before dropping out of high school and getting his GED.

I think Will is a bit broken inside, but until you watch someone insult your loved one in front of millions of people, it's hard to say what any of us would do in a moment of passion.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 28, 2022)

Steve said:


> There was another, really awkward joke earlier in the show that poked fun at them for their "open" relationship.  One of the female hosts said something along the lines of, "Will Smith, come on up.  I know you're married, but Jada said it was okay."  The idea is she was calling up some handsome, single dudes and was going to give them a COVID test (overt, painfully overt sexual connotations).  No one punched her for that.  Huh.


That would have been a better fight to watch no doubt.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 28, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> Rock is a pretty tough guy.  Raised in Brooklyn, he was beaten up constantly in mostly white schools before dropping out of high school and getting his GED.
> 
> I think Will is a bit broken inside, but until you watch someone insult your loved one in front of millions of people, it's hard to say what any of us would do in a moment of passion.


I guess. It was a poor joke. But anyone knows that if you sit in the front row of a comedian show, you are asking to be part of the jokes. There is a reason that the court jester was immune to prosecution for his jokes.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Mar 28, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I guess. It was a poor joke. But anyone knows that if you sit in the front row of a comedian show, you are asking to be part of the jokes. There is a reason that the court jester was immune to prosecution for his jokes.


I wonder just how many court jesters were fed to the dogs.

Speaking of clowns, Jake Paul is offering each of them $15M to fight on his undercard.

Welcome to the desert of the real.









						MMA Stars React To Will Smith Slapping Chris Rock At The Oscars
					

The MMA world has been reacting to Will Smith attacking Chris Rock at the 94th Oscars after the comedian made a joke about his wife during the ceremony.




					www.lowkickmma.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I’m voting for Faizon Love as host. Nobody is coming for Big Worm like that



what about Bas Rutten


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 28, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> what about Bas Rutten


The absolute slap master!


----------



## Steve (Mar 29, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Some people here have said that I might not have a sense of humor but the fact of the matter is that I do have a sense of humor, I just appreciate good humor not bad humor. There's two kinds of humor, the kind that's funny and the kind that isn't. Its the bad humor that's of the latter. Now, what makes humor good or bad? Aside from the humor itself it also has to be done in the proper time and place. There is a proper time and place for humor and for somebody to be humorous and to be good at it, they have to be doing it in the proper time and place.


Getting back to the OP, humor is a funny thing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> The absolute slap master!



Question is, would Will have slapped Bas Rutten...and if he did, would he be able to have walked off stage


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 29, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Question is, would Will have slapped Bas Rutten...and if he did, would he be able to have walked off stage


Doubt either one.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2022)

Steve said:


> Getting back to the OP, humor is a funny thing.



Yes it is...but I'm still not laughing


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 29, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> I wonder just how many court jesters were fed to the dogs.
> 
> Speaking of clowns, Jake Paul is offering each of them $15M to fight on his undercard.
> 
> ...


Ugh! Certain people. The Pauls and Dana White make my skin crawl.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 29, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes it is...but I'm still not laughing


Speaking of that, where is the OP? Not a single reply…


----------



## Steve (Mar 29, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes it is...but I'm still not laughing


I hate to say it, but I think you might be doing it wrong.


----------



## Steve (Mar 29, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Speaking of that, where is the OP? Not a single reply…


He'll be back.  Might not tomorrow or 2 years from now, but he'll be back sometime.  And when it does, be ready for one hell of a joke.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 29, 2022)

Steve said:


> He'll be back.  Might not tomorrow or 2 years from now, but he'll be back sometime.  And when it does, be ready for one hell of a joke.


Not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## Steve (Mar 29, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Not gonna hold my breath.


I wouldn't.  You would pass out for sure.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 29, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Not gonna hold my breath.


He has a tendency to do this. It wouldn't be the first, fourth or seventh time @PhotonGuy created a post (I'm guessing) forgot about it, then remembered a couple years down the line and replied. Sadly, by the time he gets back to it, a lot of the time the people who he's replying to don't post here anymore. And even those of us that do have to reread the whole thread if we want to understand what he's replying to.


----------



## Steve (Mar 29, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> He has a tendency to do this. It wouldn't be the first, fourth or seventh time @PhotonGuy created a post (I'm guessing) forgot about it, then remembered a couple years down the line and replied. Sadly, by the time he gets back to it, a lot of the time the people who he's replying to don't post here anymore. And even those of us that do have to reread the whole thread if we want to understand what he's replying to.


yeah, but I like necro'd threads.  A nice trip down memory lane, most of the time.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 29, 2022)

Steve said:


> yeah, but I like necro'd threads.  A nice trip down memory lane, most of the time.


Ok so anyone following the great steak debate next door? I recommend a song by the Reverend Horton Heat. “ Eat Steak”  eat steak, eat steak, eat a big ol steer, eat steak, eat steak if ya got one near, eat steak eat steak it’s a mighty good food, it’s grade A meal when I’m in the moooood!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2022)

Steve said:


> I hate to say it, but I think you might be doing it wrong.



I will neither confirm or deny the allegation


----------



## Steve (Mar 29, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I will neither confirm or deny the allegation


Okay.  I can confirm you're doing it right, because I just laughed out loud.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Mar 29, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> I will neither confirm or deny the allegation


Yep I laughed at this.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Was there something that inspired you to post this? Seems out-of-the-blue.


Sometimes people try to be funny in certain threads on this forum and they're not being funny because its not the proper time and place for humor.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> I’m perplexed by the op posting this and then nothing…


Been away from the forum for awhile, busy with other stuff, but now Im back.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

Steve said:


> Getting back to the OP, humor is a funny thing.


When done in the proper time and place.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> He has a tendency to do this. It wouldn't be the first, fourth or seventh time @PhotonGuy created a post (I'm guessing) forgot about it, then remembered a couple years down the line and replied.


Im back now and it hasn't been a couple of years.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 6, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Im back now and it hasn't been a couple of years.


But it has been a couple years in the past that you'll return to it. Wasn't saying it as a good or bad thing, just historically it has been true for you.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 6, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Sometimes people try to be funny in certain threads on this forum and they're not being funny because its not the proper time and place for humor.


That's fine, I won't argue about that. Particularly since you aren't specifying situations where something isn't the right time for humor. But it still doesn't fully answer the question you quoted: What inspired you to write this thread? To focus that question a bit, was there something specific that inspired you to write this thread?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 6, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> That's fine, I won't argue about that. Particularly since you aren't specifying situations where something isn't the right time for humor.


If I make a thread that's supposed to be serious and somebody makes a joke on the thread, it isn't funny because I didn't start the thread with the intention of it being funny I started it with the intention of having a serious discussion. 


Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> But it still doesn't fully answer the question you quoted: What inspired you to write this thread? To focus that question a bit, was there something specific that inspired you to write this thread?


What inspired me to start this thread is because what I've mentioned above has happened in the past on this forum and I thought I should finally address it. If it happens again, and it probably will, I will mention that it was exactly what I was talking about when I started this thread.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 6, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> If I make a thread that's supposed to be serious and somebody makes a joke on the thread, it isn't funny because I didn't start the thread with the intention of it being funny I started it with the intention of having a serious discussion.
> 
> What inspired me to start this thread is because what I've mentioned above has happened in the past on this forum and I thought I should finally address it. If it happens again, and it probably will, I will mention that it was exactly what I was talking about when I started this thread.


Cool, just wasn't sure if there was something specific I was unaware of that needed to be addressed somewhere.

Something to keep in mind though; you can't control other people, or how they will react to something. And some people find humor in just about everything, regardless of your intent. I find it better just to scroll past unwanted comments in that sense, makes things a whole lot easier.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 6, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Sometimes people try to be funny in certain threads on this forum and they're not being funny because its not the proper time and place for humor.





PhotonGuy said:


> When done in the proper time and place.





PhotonGuy said:


> If I make a thread that's supposed to be serious and somebody makes a joke on the thread, it isn't funny because I didn't start the thread with the intention of it being funny I started it with the intention of having a serious discussion.


Yeah. You don't get to decide when people make jokes. They do. Don't like the joke? That's pretty much a you problem, not a them problem.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2022)

and I'm still not laughing


----------



## Steve (Apr 6, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> and I'm still not laughing


I don’t know.  I think there’s a lot of unintentionally funny stuff in this thread.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2022)

Steve said:


> I don’t know.  I think there’s a lot of unintentionally funny stuff in this thread.



you may be right, I should probably reread it.....admittedly I just read the last post


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 6, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Sometimes people try to be funny in certain threads on this forum and they're not being funny because its not the proper time and place for humor.


Guilty as charged. I beg mercy from the court.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 7, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Something to keep in mind though; you can't control other people, or how they will react to something. And some people find humor in just about everything, regardless of your intent. I find it better just to scroll past unwanted comments in that sense, makes things a whole lot easier.


That doesn't change the fact that part of being good with humor is aside from the humor itself there is also the factor of doing it in the right time and place, and if somebody tries to be humorous in the wrong time and place they will not be funny they will end up being annoying and will set themselves up for ridicule, like somebody telling a bad joke.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 7, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> That doesn't change the fact that part of being good with humor is aside from the humor itself there is also the factor of doing it in the right time and place, and if somebody tries to be humorous in the wrong time and place they will not be funny they will end up being annoying and will set themselves up for ridicule, like somebody telling a bad joke.


So is your point here that you have a sense of humor, or are you stating that others on this site do not?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> That doesn't change the fact that part of being good with humor is aside from the humor itself there is also the factor of doing it in the right time and place, and if somebody tries to be humorous in the wrong time and place they will not be funny they will end up being annoying and will set themselves up for ridicule, like somebody telling a bad joke.



So are you saying they need to figure out when *"you"* think it is the right time and/or place, otherwise it is annoying. Therefore *your* timing defines funny!?


----------



## Oily Dragon (Apr 7, 2022)

Nothing is funnier than a comedian bombing and then using that as new material.

_



_


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 7, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> So is your point here that you have a sense of humor, or are you stating that others on this site do not?


My point is that I do have a sense of humor in that I appreciate good humor and part of what makes humor good is if its being done in the proper time and place.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 7, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> My point is that I do have a sense of humor in that I appreciate good humor and part of what makes humor good is if its being done in the proper time and place.


That's what you're writing as your point, but pretty much everything you've written outside of that is that other's don't have a good sense of humor. Either way I guess it doesn't matter too much and I'd just reiterate my advice from above about not being able to control others.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 7, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> My point is that I do have a sense of humor in that I appreciate good humor and part of what makes humor good is if its being done in the proper time and place.


What reason does anybody have to think that your opinion of that proper time and place is the correct one?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 7, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Been away from the forum for awhile, busy with other stuff, but now Im back.





PhotonGuy said:


> My point is that I do have a sense of humor in that I appreciate good humor and part of what makes humor good is if its being done in the proper time and place.


You say these things like an authority, yet you have not risen to the challenge. I admit that I’m not very funny, and my joke timing may stink, but I am still waiting for you to write something that makes me at least smile. Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## Steve (Apr 7, 2022)

Why are you all arguing about this?  I don’t know what you hope to gain.   If the goal is for someone to admit not having a good sense of humor, I’ll start.  if it will out this sorry thread out of it’s misery, sheesh. 

Okay.  Here goes.  @Wing Woo Gar has a terrible sense of humor and no comedic timing.  There.  I said it.  Happy now?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Why are you all arguing about this?  I don’t know what you hope to gain.   If the goal is for someone to admit not having a good sense of humor, I’ll start.  if it will out this sorry thread out of it’s misery, sheesh.
> 
> Okay.  Here goes.  @Wing Woo Gar has a terrible sense of humor and no comedic timing.  There.  I said it.  Happy now?


Yes.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Why are you all arguing about this?  I don’t know what you hope to gain.   If the goal is for someone to admit not having a good sense of humor, I’ll start.  if it will out this sorry thread out of it’s misery, sheesh.
> 
> Okay.  Here goes.  @Wing Woo Gar has a terrible sense of humor and no comedic timing.  There.  I said it.  Happy now?


I wish you would have said it earlier, where have you been?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Why are you all arguing about this?  I don’t know what you hope to gain.   If the goal is for someone to admit not having a good sense of humor, I’ll start.  if it will out this sorry thread out of it’s misery, sheesh.
> 
> Okay.  Here goes.  @Wing Woo Gar has a terrible sense of humor and no comedic timing.  There.  I said it.  Happy now?


🤣


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Why are you all arguing about this?  I don’t know what you hope to gain.   If the goal is for someone to admit not having a good sense of humor, I’ll start.  if it will out this sorry thread out of it’s misery, sheesh.
> 
> Okay.  Here goes.  @Wing Woo Gar has a terrible sense of humor and no comedic timing.  There.  I said it.  Happy now?


I've just been trying to figure out what the purpose was to begin with. I accepted with my last response though that's not going to be clear to me though so just lurking now.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2022)

Steve said:


> Why are you all arguing about this?  I don’t know what you hope to gain.   If the goal is for someone to admit not having a good sense of humor, I’ll start.  if it will out this sorry thread out of it’s misery, sheesh.
> 
> Okay.  Here goes.  @Wing Woo Gar has a terrible sense of humor and no comedic timing.  There.  I said it.  Happy now?



You know......nope..... still not laughing... I think it was your lack of timing


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 18, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> 🤣


For what it's worth I reckon you're hilarious @Wing Woo Gar 🤣


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 18, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> For what it's worth I reckon you're hilarious @Wing Woo Gar 🤣


Aw thanks!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 19, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> You know......nope..... still not laughing... I think it was your lack of timing


Well, it was started as a serious thread, so nothing in it can be funny now. You have no hope of laughing.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 20, 2022)

What do you call a belt made of watches?

A waist of time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2022)

Why did the bicycle fall down?





It was two tired


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 20, 2022)

Scientists just announced that they found a fossilized dinosaur fart. 

It's a real blast from the past!


When the food shortages begin, remember that vegans are the nearest source for free range, antibiotic free, grass fed meat.



I am not a fan of elevator music.

It's wrong on so many levels.


A clown held the door for me yesterday.

I thought it was a nice jester.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2022)

what's worse...is now we are telling jokes....and I'm still not laughing


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 20, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> what's worse...is now we are telling jokes....and I'm still not laughing


A severe bacon deficiency will cause that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> A severe bacon deficiency will cause that.



No it doesn't... but a good joke deficiency does


----------



## mograph (Apr 20, 2022)

People say I'm a great comedian.
I think it's because I know the key to comedy.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 20, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> A severe bacon deficiency will cause that.


I came here to say that. :grump:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> I came here to say that. :grump:



et tu Gerry


----------



## mograph (Apr 21, 2022)

... timing.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Apr 24, 2022)

mograph said:


> ... timing.


…never slowed me down…


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> …never slowed me down…


----------



## drop bear (Apr 25, 2022)

Is it the joke or the delivery?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 25, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Is it the joke or the delivery?


Or in some cases... is it the laugh track


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 25, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Or in some cases... is it the laugh track


There’s some science behind the laugh track. As cheesy as it is, it most likely does 
make it easier to laugh.


----------



## Steve (Apr 25, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Is it the joke or the delivery?



Guy gets a job at a factory.  Union shop and he's the first new guy in over a decade.  He sits down at a table at lunch. 

A few minutes later, one of the guys stands up and yells out, "14!"  Everyone in the lunch room laughs except the new guy, who looks really confused.  A few minutes goes by and another guy stands up and yells out, "27!"  New guy says, "Hey, what the hell is going on?"  

Guy at the table says, "Oh man, sorry!  We've all been in here so long we've memorized all the jokes we know. So, to save time, we gave each joke a number and when someone says a number, we know what joke they're telling.  Why don't you give it a shot?"

New guy stands up and yells, "Okay...  44!"  No one laughs.  "Hey everyone!  44!"  He sits down dejected and says, "I don't get it.  What did I do wrong?"

Guy at the table says, "I don't know.  I guess some people just can't tell a joke."


----------



## Oily Dragon (Apr 25, 2022)

Steve said:


> Guy gets a job at a factory.  Union shop and he's the first new guy in over a decade.  He sits down at a table at lunch.
> 
> A few minutes later, one of the guys stands up and yells out, "14!"  Everyone in the lunch room laughs except the new guy, who looks really confused.  A few minutes goes by and another guy stands up and yells out, "27!"  New guy says, "Hey, what the hell is going on?"
> 
> ...


If his number had been 34, this joke would have been a lot funnier.

Rookie mistake.


----------



## Steve (Apr 25, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> If his number had been 34, this joke would have been a lot funnier.
> 
> Rookie mistake.


34 is a little blue for work, don't you think?


----------



## Oily Dragon (Apr 25, 2022)

Steve said:


> 34 is a little blue for work, don't you think?


*Tanaka*?  Isn't it funny how these names keep coming up?


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 20, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> He has a tendency to do this. It wouldn't be the first, fourth or seventh time @PhotonGuy created a post (I'm guessing) forgot about it, then remembered a couple years down the line and replied. Sadly, by the time he gets back to it, a lot of the time the people who he's replying to don't post here anymore. And even those of us that do have to reread the whole thread if we want to understand what he's replying to.


And yet people do remember stuff that I say and stuff about me, from stuff I said years ago, all the way back to when I first joined this forum in 2013.


----------



## Steve (May 20, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> And yet people do remember stuff that I say and stuff about me, from stuff I said years ago, all the way back to when I first joined this forum in 2013.


I’m sorry.  Who are you again?  

(Just kidding).


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 20, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> That's what you're writing as your point, but pretty much everything you've written outside of that is that other's don't have a good sense of humor. Either way I guess it doesn't matter too much and I'd just reiterate my advice from above about not being able to control others.


Just because I can't control others doesn't mean Im going to find what they say funny. Sometimes I will start a thread with the hope of having a serious discussion and people will try to say funny stuff on the thread. If I wrote the thread to be serious Im not going to find it funny when somebody else tries to be funny on that thread. If I were to write a thread with the intention of it being funny I would write it in The Comedy Cafe, it is the proper folder for humor. If I post a thread and its not in The Comedy Cafe, and people start joking about something that I mean to be serious, its not funny. Just because I don't find everything funny doesn't mean I don't have a sense of humor period. I appreciate good humor not bad humor. And in my opinion part of what makes humor good or bad is whether or not you're doing it in a thread that I start that is not in The Comedy Cafe and that I don't intend to be funny and that I don't intend for people to make jokes on. I might not be able to control whether or not people do joke on such a thread but the fact of the matter is Im not going to find it funny, plain and simple.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 20, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> What reason does anybody have to think that your opinion of that proper time and place is the correct one?


See post #100


----------



## drop bear (May 20, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Just because I can't control others doesn't mean Im going to find what they say funny. Sometimes I will start a thread with the hope of having a serious discussion and people will try to say funny stuff on the thread. If I wrote the thread to be serious Im not going to find it funny when somebody else tries to be funny on that thread. If I were to write a thread with the intention of it being funny I would write it in The Comedy Cafe, it is the proper folder for humor. If I post a thread and its not in The Comedy Cafe, and people start joking about something that I mean to be serious, its not funny. Just because I don't find everything funny doesn't mean I don't have a sense of humor period. I appreciate good humor not bad humor. And in my opinion part of what makes humor good or bad is whether or not you're doing it in a thread that I start that is not in The Comedy Cafe and that I don't intend to be funny and that I don't intend for people to make jokes on. I might not be able to control whether or not people do joke on such a thread but the fact of the matter is Im not going to find it funny, plain and simple.



The thing is you don't have to. Has anyone demanded you laugh at their jokes?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 20, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Just because I can't control others doesn't mean Im going to find what they say funny. Sometimes I will start a thread with the hope of having a serious discussion and people will try to say funny stuff on the thread. If I wrote the thread to be serious Im not going to find it funny when somebody else tries to be funny on that thread. If I were to write a thread with the intention of it being funny I would write it in The Comedy Cafe, it is the proper folder for humor. If I post a thread and its not in The Comedy Cafe, and people start joking about something that I mean to be serious, its not funny. Just because I don't find everything funny doesn't mean I don't have a sense of humor period. I appreciate good humor not bad humor. And in my opinion part of what makes humor good or bad is whether or not you're doing it in a thread that I start that is not in The Comedy Cafe and that I don't intend to be funny and that I don't intend for people to make jokes on. I might not be able to control whether or not people do joke on such a thread but the fact of the matter is Im not going to find it funny, plain and simple.


That's unrelated to my advice though. I'm not making a judgment call about what you consider funny or don't. But different people have different senses of humor and find different things funny. If I feel someone's being inappropriately funny (in a way that's not harming someone else), I'll just ignore it. It doesn't mean they have a bad sense of humor, and it doesn't mean that I don't have one at all. We just have different senses of humor.

What you sound like you are doing is either trying to control what others find funny, or being upset that others are making jokes. In both situation, my advice remains: you can't control what others do, you can only control how you react to it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 20, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Just because I can't control others doesn't mean Im going to find what they say funny.


Sounds like a you problem.


PhotonGuy said:


> Sometimes I will start a thread with the hope of having a serious discussion and people will try to say funny stuff on the thread. If I wrote the thread to be serious Im not going to find it funny when somebody else tries to be funny on that thread.


Yup. Definitely a you problem.


PhotonGuy said:


> If I were to write a thread with the intention of it being funny I would write it in The Comedy Cafe, it is the proper folder for humor. If I post a thread and its not in The Comedy Cafe, and people start joking about something that I mean to be serious, its not funny.


Sure it is.


PhotonGuy said:


> Just because I don't find everything funny doesn't mean I don't have a sense of humor period.


Doesn't mean you do, either.


PhotonGuy said:


> I appreciate good humor not bad humor.


Except there are clearly a lot of people who disagree with your definition of good humor.


PhotonGuy said:


> And in my opinion part of what makes humor good or bad is whether or not you're doing it in a thread that I start that is not in The Comedy Cafe and that I don't intend to be funny and that I don't intend for people to make jokes on.


Yeah... still a you problem.


PhotonGuy said:


> I might not be able to control whether or not people do joke on such a thread but the fact of the matter is Im not going to find it funny, plain and simple.


Why do you think this is anyone's problem other than yours?


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 20, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> See post #100


I did. It's laughable. You don't get to determine what anyone finds funny, or when. So get over yourself. This is 100% your problem. Nobody else.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (May 22, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Just because I can't control others doesn't mean Im going to find what they say funny. Sometimes I will start a thread with the hope of having a serious discussion and people will try to say funny stuff on the thread. If I wrote the thread to be serious Im not going to find it funny when somebody else tries to be funny on that thread. If I were to write a thread with the intention of it being funny I would write it in The Comedy Cafe, it is the proper folder for humor. If I post a thread and its not in The Comedy Cafe, and people start joking about something that I mean to be serious, its not funny. Just because I don't find everything funny doesn't mean I don't have a sense of humor period. I appreciate good humor not bad humor. And in my opinion part of what makes humor good or bad is whether or not you're doing it in a thread that I start that is not in The Comedy Cafe and that I don't intend to be funny and that I don't intend for people to make jokes on. I might not be able to control whether or not people do joke on such a thread but the fact of the matter is Im not going to find it funny, plain and simple.


Ok, now this was funny.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (May 22, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Just because I can't control others doesn't mean Im going to find what they say funny. Sometimes I will start a thread with the hope of having a serious discussion and people will try to say funny stuff on the thread. If I wrote the thread to be serious Im not going to find it funny when somebody else tries to be funny on that thread. If I were to write a thread with the intention of it being funny I would write it in The Comedy Cafe, it is the proper folder for humor. If I post a thread and its not in The Comedy Cafe, and people start joking about something that I mean to be serious, its not funny. Just because I don't find everything funny doesn't mean I don't have a sense of humor period. I appreciate good humor not bad humor. And in my opinion part of what makes humor good or bad is whether or not you're doing it in a thread that I start that is not in The Comedy Cafe and that I don't intend to be funny and that I don't intend for people to make jokes on. I might not be able to control whether or not people do joke on such a thread but the fact of the matter is Im not going to find it funny, plain and simple.


🤣


----------



## Oily Dragon (May 22, 2022)

A priest, a yogi, and a lion dancer walk into a vegetarian dim sum place in Chinatown.

Priest orders the dou sha bao bean buns with confidence.

The yogi politely asks for some boiled bok choy.

Lion dancer gasps, resting at the doorway for a moment, then  begins begging for an orange.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 22, 2022)

I asked the clerk in the bookstore where the self-help section was.

She said telling me would defeat the purpose...



What if there were no hypothetical questions?



Do you think song birds get annoyed at hummingbirds for not knowing the words?



I lost all the fingers of my right hand in a freak accident. I asked the Dr if I would still be able to write. 

She said "Probably...but I wouldn't count on it..."


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Dirty Dog (May 22, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


>


If that becomes a problem, I recommend ear plugs. That's usually where they fall out.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 22, 2022)

Somehow this thread reminds me of when Borat was learning about humor in the US: “this suit is NOT black…”


----------



## Oily Dragon (May 22, 2022)

"you can't care and be really funny"

George Carlin.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2022)




----------



## PhotonGuy (May 31, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> I did. It's laughable. You don't get to determine what anyone finds funny, or when. So get over yourself. This is 100% your problem. Nobody else.


Well at least I've made my point. You might not agree with it but what's most important is that I made my point in the first place.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 31, 2022)




----------

